# Game 27: Hawks @ Heat (12/23 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, December 23, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat D has to be much better in this one than it was against the Kings. The Hawks are killing it on offense of late, scoring 106, 114, 124, and 118 in their last 4 games. 



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 9m
> Michael Beasley (hamstring) participated in today's practice, his #HEATgame status will be determined tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo wants to try to play Bease this game so he can get some action before they fly to LA. 

Speaking of the Xmas game, Heat practiced in sleeved jerseys today to get a feel for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is out tonight. Ray gets the start in his place. 


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 3m
> Part of the normal plan with Wade, Spo says. Spo and Jay Sabol made the call to sit him because of some soreness.


Mike will be in uniform


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 3m
> Michael Beasley will be in uniform, and Spoelstra says he won't "hunt" for playing time, but "he's on the top of my mind."


Should be easier to make room for him with Wade out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Reverse dunk by Ray Allen 

Wow :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13-0

Hawks with an ugly start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And just like that, not a slow start anymore. 

16-13 Heat

Korver with back to back 3's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

33-23 after 1

Heat started off up 13-0, then the Hawks went on a 13-3 run. Nice close tot he quarter for the Heat. Just gotta clean up the boards. Hawks with 7 offensive rebounds in that quarter.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Lebron 3333.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Mason too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Al Horford, Mike Scott and Paul Millsap are 5-5 from 3. Then there's Kyle Korver who is 3-3 himself. We go up by more than 10, then they bomb away from 3 to get right back in it.

sick Cole2Bird alley-oop just now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its 2010 all over again. Paul Millsap is 3-3 from 3 (though he is shooting them much more this season).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-50 at the half

Hawks killing it from 3. 9-13 from 3. Korver with 4 3's, Millsap with 3 3's. They also dominated on the offensive boards. Gotta clean up our defensive rotations (which always seems to be our issue in games that we dont give much effort in)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat down 11

Flat start to the 2nd half. Hawks looking great again on offense.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Another turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike hasnt scored, but surprisingly, his D has made a difference since entering the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And as I hit send, Millsap bombs away from 3 again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Millsap again from 3. 6-7 from 3. 14-18 as a team from 3. Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Millsap again from 3. THis is insane. 

He's now 7-8 from 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

84-77 after 3

Hawks are 15-23 from 3. Shooting 55% overall as a team.

Heat are lucky to even be this close with the way they have shot the ball tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Got home to see Millsap hit his last 3 threes. This is insane. How does he turn into Dirk against us? This is part of why I really wanted/want him here, even though he doesn't shoot nearly this well regularly.

Good to see Mike get that transition 3 to go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough and-1 by Scott. Said it last game, this guy's killed us since Summer League.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bease has energized us and is keeping this game close.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, love having Beasley back. Fun to watch him play here with these guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mason Jr


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bird and1

great pass by Mason Jr


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

That pass from Mason!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many missed opportunities to take the lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo going with Bosh and Bird front court


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice afer-whistle circus shot by LeBron there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully its just a quick stint for Mario because he cannot guard Teague


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wario...

get him out, Spo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers is king of the timely TO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mario. Get his ass out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Getting over Chalmers' bullshit. Thought it would've ended years ago. Not a flagrant, but still dumb. Huge awful sequence by him. The TO, Teague scoring easily, then the foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great drive by Bosh. Been wanting to see that more this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley's played the least Heat minutes by almost 4 and he's tied for the team lead in boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Millsap with an elbow right to Bosh's face. Should have been an offensive foul.

Instead its the Heat down 5 with 2 minutes to go.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Certainly a foul by Millsap.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, Bosh broke his cheekbone kinda like that in Toronto and missed some time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Korver with a dagger from deeep

Lebron with a quick answer for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mario...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Mario goes Wario.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Lebron 333333333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333

Still a chance.

****ing Mario though. Been saying since he came back in that I hoped it was just a quick stint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another sick dunk by Lebron

How do you not call a foul there?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Feel like LeBron got robbed of a block call there


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Where's the and1?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron looks like he wanted to scream at Mario, then held up because of what happened in the Pacers game.

Anyone else catch that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus!

Swished all 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now we need a stop. Something we mostly havent been able to do all night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT

Great D by Bease and help D by Bird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Almost emptied my bladder on that possession. OT.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Good job by Beasley on defense. The Millsapping was not completed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lacerated upper lip for Bosh. Needed stitches. return questionable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back nice plays by Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What hustle by Bird. 

Millsap gets his 5th foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Bosh back on the Heat bench. Looks fine.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see Bosh is fine. That missed call by the ref and dumb Rio drive really hurt us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, thought Millsap already had 5 fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, Mario cannot guard Teague.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****. Now you call a late game foul, refs? Would have had a wide open putback for Lebron.

Mike to the line to try to tie and take the lead.

millsap fouls out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits both. Clutch. 

Need a stop now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley's biggest Heat FTs ever? Awesome first game back for him.

You can see he's definitely put on weight since the summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario did something smart?!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, we used the foul to give.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Also, nice to see Spo tell them to use the foul.

Could have used this in the '09 playoffs, Spo. Still havent forgotten that one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I was also surprised Rio pulled that off without ****ing it up to the max


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watch the pump fakes, please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They almost used the play we stole from Boston against us...and it almost worked.

Whew..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 120-119 

Tough win. 

Feel like we stole this one.

Hawks hit a zillion 3's.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron are giving Hawks much credit. Rightfully so but he is always talking with respect.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We survived the most Wario game of the season. Been a while since he's almost made me want to break my TV.

Also, 46 minutes for Lebron and 0 turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another bit of a steal win. We'll take it. Looked dead in the water a few times. I guess that's a perennially recurring trait of this team.

Chalmers with 5 of the team's 13 turnovers. I love what he's done for us, but it's getting to the point where I really wouldn't mind pursuing another solution at starting PG, especially considering he might (well, maybe not like this) price himself out of our range this summer. He just still hasn't learned his limitations and makes mistakes starting NBA PGs shouldn't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike with 10 and 7 and really good D in 19 minutes. Didnt play in the 1st half. 

One half and once again showed that he deserves his minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We had 11 more unassisted FGMs than them. Speaks of ball-movement breakdowns for us, and how well-coached they are. Ferry hired too good a coach to tank.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike is always so damn hilarious when he's in the studio with Jax :laugh:

We not only survived a big Wario game, but a game in which we missed 10 free throws. 

Though when it mattered, Ray hit 3 consecutive 3's to tie the game late in the 4th and Mike hit 2 to give us the lead late in OT.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still can't believe Millsap went 7-10 from 3. Has Ray even had a 7 3 game here? And he's playing off LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo says Lebron saw something in the D and made a tweak to Spo's call for the 3 for Ray during the timeout.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jace said:


> Still can't believe Millsap went 7-10 from 3. Has Ray even had a 7 3 game here? And he's playing off LeBron.


Korver had an 8 3 game earlier this week. Even though we lost, I love how much more fun it is to watch this team. 

Best of all, we don't have the stuck in mediocrity shit because of Brooklyn's lottery pick


----------

